# Shaving - Alum block and Styptic Pencil



## Miko (7 Aug 2012)

This is my first post in what seems to be a very long time. I pulled out my application for the the Royal Marines after I learn't that INF had opened up! 
I'm trying too refresh myself as too what I used to know on all the requirements this military once again.

I currently wet shave using a safety razor, badger brush and soap (in puck form). I've been reading for the past hour here, and it seems like wet shaving probably isn't the way to go.. Possible water constraints, and time issues mean I should get use to the the canned goop. The the safety razor is probably fine however (thank god).

However I've read that dry shaving is common due to little time given in the the morning. In that case bringing an Alum block and a Styptic Pencil would be the greatest, but I understand that it is not suggested to bring items not specificity mentioned on the the recruit list.
Should I bring them anyway and see what the the instructors say?

Thanks for reading !


----------



## MikeL (7 Aug 2012)

Aside from a quick fix to shave an area I missed,  I've never dry shaved...  as long as you time manage in the morning or shave at night you will have time for a wet shave.  Not sure how long it takes for the safety razor,  brush, puck soap set up,  but a regular razor and gel takes minimal time to set up/apply and shave with.


----------



## DexOlesa (7 Aug 2012)

You should be able to put those items in your personal locker. You do have to shave quick, but I never had to shave dry. A good gel and a good clean razor will keep you from murdering your face. Also, just go with the grain not against. We aren't going for date night smooth, just no scruff.


----------

